# Halogen or Remoska



## wandererer (Jan 1, 2014)

Which is better?

There's only one way to find out............


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

wandererer said:


> Which is better?
> 
> There's only one way to find out............


It depends what your priorities are. I don't have a halogen oven so I don't know how useful they are but I've just looked them up on-line and the ones I saw ranged between 1000w - 1400w, whereas my standard Remoska is only 470w and the large one I believe is about 750w.

It looks like you can get Halogen ovens quite cheaply though, I saw them advertised from around £29. Remoskas are much more expensive. According to a Lakeland catalogue the new ones are £149.99 for the Standard (400w) and £169.99 for the Grand (580w).

So, if you want a cheaper product and don't care about electricity consumption get a Halogen. If you don't mind the initial outlay but want to keep down fuel consumption a Remoska is better. That's assuming that they are equal in terms of cooking, which I wouldn't know.

Chris


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've used both and the remoska wins hands down...IMHO.

The halogen was useless (70 quid one).....used once and never touched again...did NOT do what it says on the tin (following the cook book that was supplied).

The Romaska was very good at cooking pretty much anything.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Lakeland is introducing two new models of Remoska sometime this month. These new models heat up quicker and the lids have now been designed to be placed safely on a work surface without causing any damage. 

These so called electric cookers are like Marmite, you either love them or hate them, I personally think they are a waste of money, at 400 and 580 watts they are expensive slow cookers. By placing a trivet or rack in a pot on the stove you will achieve the same results. There is no advantage by heating something from the top rather than from the bottom.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

OOP'S thanked bigcats by mistake.

Never used a remoska so can not comment on them.  

But the halogen is the best bit of kitchen equipment we have ever bought. My wife uses ours 80% of the time instead of the oven at home and all the in the motorhome.
How can you judge as useless after useing once. 

We have had ours 5 years and cost £39.00 from coopers of Stortford they now sell them for about £29.00 so if ours packed up tomorrow it would not owe as anything. Never pay £70 for one.

Only last year on a site at wyton lakes a lovely couple saw my wife using ours and went straight home and bought one, when we saw her later in the year she was so pleased and the husband said he had never had meat cooked so tender and moist.

The other thing we always take with us is a small slow cooker.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have both although I've not used the halogen oven in the van

I do use it in the house

To be fair the reason I bought it was because the campsite in Rome was basically us and a large group of gypsies. They had halogen ovens on the go outside every van ( and some on chairs on empty pitches) :lol: 

I actually find mine great for cooking chicken, whole and portions, roasting peppers and other veg. I do think it's slower than conventional ovens but ideal for two people and too be fair I haven't experimented much but i think it would do a very nice casserol 

It is I'm sure much cheaper on fuel consumption

I keep a shallow glass dish that fits inside the bowl as a lining that way the bowl itself remains clean , as food should be in another container resting on the wire trivets but not touching the glass side

The only drawback I see is its fairly big, if the glass bowl does become dirty it's large and delicate to wash up on a campsite and has to be stored somewhere in the van

The Remoska is great but again has its limitations, but then doesn't everything

Aldra


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Remoskas are fantastic bits of kit for both the home and especially for the MH. You can cook most things in them from stews to cakes and everything in between. The old models have been discontinued and the new models are available from the middle of February.

The great thing about Lakeland and Remoska is that they carried a lifetime g'tee. Just last week I contacted Lakeland about a fault in one of my Remoska's and got an immediate reply that they could not risk me using it in future and they refunded my £103. The Remoska was over 8 years old.

We all use them, three children and one adult g'child, great bits of kit; oh and they heat food from the top and bottom.

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

You can see a peek preview of the new Remoska on the front of a new cookbook that is already on sale. Click the image to enlarge it.

As others have said, it is due to be on sale from mid-February.

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/18852/Remoska-Cookbook

The existing model is a great bit of kit - use it for almost everything - amazing what can be prepared. And at just 470 watts, we use it at home as well as in the van.

Mike


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Remoska for me, we have 2 one in the van and one at home, although both at home since Christmas.
They take up much less room than a halogen oven/pot and are in no way a 'slow cooker', got one of those, small for my christmas, have used it at home and it will be great for the 2 of us.
As stated before, although the element is in the lid, (remoska) the whole pan heats up and food is cooked from all round, not just on top.
If space is an issue, and weight, get a remoska. if not get both and decide which suits you best. Can use the remoska with minimal electric don't know about the other.

Sue


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Another for the Remoska.. We bought our one after using our friends one in their farmhouse in portugal.. They had also recently bought a small worktop fan assisted oven. Similar to the remoska. It is also a superb bit of kit but we can't find them in the UK.. Not a halogen oven. Its a proper fan assisted device and reaches about 250 deg C...

I am going to buy one when next back out at the house and bring it home with us. We should have the MH down there this year...

Alex B .... 8)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Drew said:


> Lakeland is introducing two new models of Remoska sometime this month. These new models heat up quicker and the lids have now been designed to be placed safely on a work surface without causing any damage.
> 
> These so called electric cookers are like Marmite, you either love them or hate them, I personally think they are a waste of money, at 400 and 580 watts they are expensive slow cookers. By placing a trivet or rack in a pot on the stove you will achieve the same results. There is no advantage by heating something from the top rather than from the bottom.


The Remoska is definitely not a slow cooker. A slow cooker can be safely left on all day to cook a meal while you are out. You cannot do that with a Remoska.

We also have two Remoskas, a Standard size in the van and a Grand at home. We use it most days. Timing depends on what you are doing. Tonight we cooked a Remoska version of chips, but with just a spray of oil. They took about 30 mins.

I've seen a picture of the new style Remoska in a Lakeland brochure and it looks good. I have no excuse to by a new one though as the ones I have are working fine.

Chris


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I do realise that they are not slow cookers, but to a certain extent they can be used as such.

I'm not going to reprint what a Remoska can do, everyone can read about it on the Lakeland website, however can some please explain the difference between heating food from above from that of heating it from below. 

A Remoska trivet can be purchased from Lakeland for £2.99. This can be placed in a conventional pot with a lid and heated on a low gas. Exactly the same results can be achieved as that from a Remoska costing £170.

Anything that can be cooked in a Remoska can also be cooked in a pot with a trivet and lid, or even in "Dare I mention it" a Double Skillet, in my opinion, another over priced item.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Drew said:


> I do realise that they are not slow cookers, but to a certain extent they can be used as such.
> 
> I'm not going to reprint what a Remoska can do, everyone can read about it on the Lakeland website, however can some please explain the difference between heating food from above from that of heating it from below.
> 
> ...


I'm probably making a shepherd's pie in my Remoska today so I certainly won't be using the trivet. I only using the trivet when cooking something like chops or sausages. People use them in all sorts of ways so I'm not sure what you mean by saying that anything that can be cooked in a Remoska can also be cooked on a trivet in a pot.

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Drew said:


> . . . at 400 and 580 watts they are expensive slow cookers. By placing a trivet or rack in a pot on the stove you will achieve the same results. There is no advantage by heating something from the top rather than from the bottom.


Have you used a Remoska Drew?

I suspect not, since they are absolutely nothing like slow cookers. Try doing roasted spuds in a slow cooker . . . or on a trivet in a pot on the stove! :roll:

In fact they are so unlike slow cookers that for some dishes you need to lay on a foil "doughnut" to prevent burning at the edges.

Unfortunately your wildly inaccurate comments could be seriously off-putting to anyone contemplating a purchase.

Dave


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

I haven't used halogen so I can't comment on that.

We haven't got an oven in our motorhome so we use our remoska a lot when we've got hook up and find it is a really useful and versatile piece of kit. 

I'm not sure that I would have bought a brand new one as they are so 
expensive but I bought mine secondhand off another member on here who didn't like it/didn't use it, which shows people either like them or not. 

Catz


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

the Remoska is very good, especially for jacket potatoes and other roasts, shepherds pie ect, more or less anything. if it cooks in the oven it cooks in the Remoska

it is totally different to a slow cooker although many things cook well in that, and I carry both in the van that and the Cadac, sorted  

Aldra


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I've only just spotted the full details are now online for the new Remoska:

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/18850/Standard-Remoska-Electric-Cooker

And they've managed to reduce the power consumption from 470 watts (old standard model) to 400 watts.

Mike


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

We have had both and liked both. We have gone through three halogens the motor has gone on all three. My Remoska lasted 7 years and was then replaced free of charge by Lakeland. I use itat least twice a week. We have the grand. But I may invest in a standard for the mh.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Mumoffive said:


> We have had both and liked both. We have gone through three halogens the motor has gone on all three. My Remoska lasted 7 years and was then replaced free of charge by Lakeland. I use itat least twice a week. We have the grand. But I may invest in a standard for the mh.


If your family has a healthy appetite and all with you you may need the grand in the motorhome too!

We use the standard in the van 2/4 of us but the grand is great for a big family meal.

Sue


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought a halogen oven from Robert Dyas in January 2012. 7-11 litre, cost approx £25 special offer with all the extras. Works well on hook up in the van cooking chicken and other meats. grilled sausages and tomatoes, toast, baked potato and apples, casserole, etc. I've also started baking bread, scones, and fruit cakes (I also use it as a mixing bowl). Takes a while getting used to it, but I'm experimenting. Never used a Remoska.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Bit confused about the trivet on the hob thing Drew, but with Remoska (or halogen) you can make full use of hook up when you have it. We have a remoska grand, and use it with foil dishes to cook a whole meal, but keep things separate. Also use it in the house. Sons use it for a quick pizza. Very versatile


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Quote "I do realise that they are not slow cookers, but to a certain extent they can be used as such." Unquote

Compared to a Slow Cooker (230 watts), with a wattage of only 400 or 580 depending on size they are “slow” cookers? Like Slow Cookers they do not have a thermostat, you cannot control the heat.

Yes Dave, I or should I say we have used not just one, but three. 

We bought ours many years ago, I believe in the late 90‘s at a rally in Stoneleigh when they first came onto the market. It was replaced shortly after we bought it as it kept blowing fuses, the second and third were exactly the same. We eventually had our money refunded. One of the other drawbacks was what to do with the lid when it was removed from the cooker. It was red hot and difficult to place safely in a restricted area, i.e. a motorhome

Another drawback was that most of the recipes in the cookbook started by "Brown the meat in a pan first, then transfer to the Remoska. Lots of dishes had to be precooked before placing in the Remoska. A complete waste of time. If you like your meat stewed then the Remoska is for you. Have you tried a crumble? cooked to perfection on the top with a soggy bottom. A crumble cooked in a conventional pot or a double skillet is cooked to perfection nearly every time, without a soggy bottom.

We, like thousands of other Double Skillet users have cooked jacket potatoes with or without a trivet. By using a trivet, the bottom of the potatoes do not burn. Frozen Oven Chips were again a bonus. Roast chicken, lamb, beef or pork, roasted not stewed. The juices caramelise in a skillet or pan, in a Remoska they evaporate causing moisture.

I’m not getting involved in a discussion on what you can or can’t cook in your Remoska, I am stating facts, I or we can cook everything in our 12 x 8 pot or skillet with or without a trivet that you can cook in your £170 Remoska. 


Dave, many people have praised their Remoska, yet you say that I am wrong in pointing out their defects, what’s good for the goose??? I do not post on subjects that I have no knowledge of.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Had a Remoska for about 7 years an they are fantastic.
After 5 years the glass spy hole became loose and Lakeeland replaced it without fuss. The next one kept shorting out the electrics on site so that was replaced as well.
Despite these 2 mishaps I would still recommend one.
I wonder if I could trade mine in for a newer model?

Bob


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Going out on a limb here. 
When asked for an opinion on the usefulness or not of an object or maybe a comparison. Isnt it best to just give your view/experience without Pulling apart other peoples views/experience??? Just saying


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I use my remoska on a timer in the van. I put beef or chicken casserole in the pan separator and frozen roast potato's in the rest of the pan set the timer for 40 mins go to the pub and come back to a perfectly cooked meal. In fact when I go away by myself in the motor home I do not even turn on the gas bottles when on hook up.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fascinating. A newly joined OP asks a question which has no right or wrong answer (see second post) then watches the ensuing argument without taking any further part. Great fun. I smell Troll


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know is a fair enough debate

I couldn't comment on the Double Skillit as I've never used one

the hallagen is great but it's size puts me off storing it in the van, that and the glass base which can be difficult to wash up

Although I might Just take it on my next trip to test it on the road so to speak

the truth is that we are often not on hookup any way but we have an oven in the van for those occasions and gaslo keeps the price of gas down  

Aldra


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Ooh. What's gaslo Sandra?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mumoffive said:


> Ooh. What's gaslo Sandra?


http://www.outdoorbits.com/gaslow-c-123.html

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear. what ever happened to the 3 saucepan steamer and using the gas oven, or Pan fry the chops etc. even a BBQ, my drum style becomes an oven for smoking or cooking. with a skillet on the other side of the BBQ it can cook a full English or chops etc. Maybe I am just an old fashioned boy scout. 
now where are those two pieces of wood, I want to light a fire. :lol: :lol: 

cabby

ps. I also use an electric ring outside when weather allows.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got one of those steamers in the van cabby

Great on the Cadac too for pot and veg

However I do have a gas lighter as I can no longer get down low enough to blow gently on the sparks :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

We have a Grand Remoska and use it a lot, both in the van and at home. Cooks everything - never had to brown meat first. 

I am curious about the crumble with a 'soggy bottom'. To me, a crumble is a base layer of some kind of fruit (which is soft), with a topping of crispy crumble. Therefore, by its very nature, there will be a soggy bottom. Is there a different sort of crumble?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ilike to sweat onions and brown off meat first

But it's a question of what you normally do really

I wondered if the soggy bottom referred to the crumble topping

I find apiece of oven liner cut to size stops the top of food cooking too fast remove it at the end of cooking to allow browning
You can buy a specific one but that costs more 

Cut a small hole in the centre to allow steam to escape

Can't really help much on desserts, I am one who doesn't really like sweet things

Neither does Albert by default :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We don't use either, but a fellow MHer we met in Portugal was extolling the virtues of her halogen, and was especially pleased with how easy it was to keep clean. She said she just put some water with a drop of fairy liquid in it, turned it on for 10 minutes, then rinsed it out.

I'm with Cabby, bit of a girl sprout. In the van, we just use pans (no oven or grill), but the steamer pan is handy.

Weather permitting, we do use our outside gas cooker, which has a tiny grill.

It's all a matter of personal taste, but I've never liked loads of equipment in the kitchen, even at home, good quality pans and knives, yes, but fancy gadgets, no.

Linda


----------

